

Why Facebook is the next Yahoo - Roridge
http://justanothervagueargument.blogspot.com/2010/07/why-facebook-is-next-yahoo.html

======
GBKS
I don't see this argument as very strong. Facebook will stagnate only if the
company loses it's enormous drive to dominate social and give people what they
want.

Facebook is essentially a communication tool. There are two things in my mind
that could become the "next Facebook". First is that centralized social
networks fall out of favor and people use multiple ones to handle family
separately from friends, etc. Second would be that a simpler, more effective
alternative comes up. I see Twitter as that. Communication is more direct,
simpler and much better tied in across all kinds of devices. Plus there is
less stuff (groups, events, pages, games, privacy controls, public/private
profiles, etc).

I really like Moots comment (guy who runs 4chan.org) that Facebook is like
"training wheels for the internet". It's a secluded, safe garden for the
masses. Yahoo is similar, as it's a directory for the internet.

